# Has something happened at Appleby?



## T_K (6 June 2010)

It's just that I've seen lots of people and horses on their way back out.....which usually doesn't happen for at least a week yet.

My drive home is along the main route and I must have seen about 20 or 30 people towing caravans who had obviously been there (trying not to generalise but they were being pulled by the usual kind of vans etc or pickups with traps in the back) and a few Romany caravans with horses at the side of the road. Even when they do leave they don't usually get this far that quickly, they take their time about it.

Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Hels_Bells (7 June 2010)

maybe something to do with this..

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cumbria/10252873.stm

Though I don't think they would head off early as a result.


----------



## Daffodil (7 June 2010)

Beginning to feel sorry for the Cumbrian police at the moment!


----------



## Capriole (7 June 2010)

pah!
just clicked on another story from that page and read this about them being 'encouraged' to have passports for the horses 

Organisers have warned any horse found straying at the fair, or taken into possession by the police, will be difficult to return to its owner if they do not have a passport as it is a *definitive proof of ownership.*

again, pah!


----------



## pastie2 (7 June 2010)

The polie presence was more extreme this year, they did not like it, shame. The pubs did not open this year as it is not worth their while, they get them peeing up against the bar and pooing in the corners, last year the loos and the urinals were all smashed. The cost of the clean up negates the takings. If they behaved less like savages then the pubs would open, they are the ones that have ruined it forthemselves. Would you like your business premisses abused in that way! That is why the are leaving early. Good. Now we might get back to some normality.


----------



## BBH (7 June 2010)

pastie2 said:



			The polie presence was more extreme this year, they did not like it, shame. The pubs did not open this year as it is not worth their while, they get them peeing up against the bar and pooing in the corners, last year the loos and the urinals were all smashed. The cost of the clean up negates the takings. If they behaved less like savages then the pubs would open, they are the ones that have ruined it forthemselves. Would you like your business premisses abused in that way! That is why the are leaving early. Good. Now we might get back to some normality.
		
Click to expand...


See this is what amazes me. The travellers appear genuinely surprised that the pubs are closed and don't understand why. Are they so removed from the etiquette of civilised people they don't realise that this is disgusting behaviour. I am near Wickham where they have a horse fair in May and the local business's close as does the garage cos they are all so sick of being robbed. One chap this year had £10,000 worth of catalytic converters pinched, the garage had numerous drive offs, my neighbour attended her horses and had her handbag pinched.

Why are they so surprised businesses close.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (8 June 2010)

I just dont get the pooing thing, I went to visit a site last week that had been comandeered by travellers for a while.  There were some disused buldings that had been stripped, but what is worse is the piles of poo, complete with soft embossed toilet roll - why is this?


----------



## pastie2 (8 June 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I just dont get the pooing thing, I went to visit a site last week that had been comandeered by travellers for a while.  There were some disused buldings that had been stripped, but what is worse is the piles of poo, complete with soft embossed toilet roll - why is this?
		
Click to expand...

This has made me smile, at least they wipe their arse I suppose. You would think that it might be easier to use a lavatory instead of carrying soft embossed toilet roll around with you! Only the best will do!! Certain standards must be necessary!?


----------



## Izzwizz (8 June 2010)

That is so disgusting!!!  Dont blame the locals for shutting up shop.  My OH worked for a Ford garage near Doncaster and the travellers/gypsies whatever they like to be called, caused so much harrassment and upset when they wanted their vehicles repairing for nothing.  They were threatening and abusive and generally very nasty.  Glad he doesnt work there anymore - nasty pikes.


----------



## reindeerlover (8 June 2010)

Seriously, all this gratuitous mentioning of poo is making me feel ill.....


----------



## kildalton (8 June 2010)

LHS said:



			See this is what amazes me. The travellers appear genuinely surprised that the pubs are closed and don't understand why. Are they so removed from the etiquette of civilised people they don't realise that this is disgusting behaviour. I am near Wickham where they have a horse fair in May and the local business's close as does the garage cos they are all so sick of being robbed. One chap this year had £10,000 worth of catalytic converters pinched, the garage had numerous drive offs, my neighbour attended her horses and had her handbag pinched.

Why are they so surprised businesses close.
		
Click to expand...

Myself and my daughter had handbags pinched/cars broken into 2 years running at Wickham fair time.


----------



## kerilli (9 June 2010)

pastie2 said:



			The polie presence was more extreme this year, they did not like it, shame. The pubs did not open this year as it is not worth their while, they get them peeing up against the bar and pooing in the corners, last year the loos and the urinals were all smashed. The cost of the clean up negates the takings. If they behaved less like savages then the pubs would open, they are the ones that have ruined it forthemselves. Would you like your business premisses abused in that way! That is why the are leaving early. Good. Now we might get back to some normality.
		
Click to expand...

Crikey. Now i've heard it all.
They used to be an instant crimewave when they moved to the Wellingborough area every year (back when they actually travelled around), mum's business used to take repeated hits - diesel siphoned out every night, gearboxes dropped out of Bedford TKs (remember those?!), anything not welded down got stolen (from supposedly secure compound.) This isn't bigotry, it's fact. Mum got to know all the police officers personally, she saw them so frequently about it all!
Fwiw, a friend's mum was born a Romany and was the loveliest, sweetest person. Btw, friend's family weren't thieves...!


----------



## wildwest (10 June 2010)

or heres a novel idea.............
maybe they just left early as it was pissing down with rain


----------



## perfect11s (10 June 2010)

kerilli said:



			Crikey. Now i've heard it all.
They used to be an instant crimewave when they moved to the Wellingborough area every year (back when they actually travelled around), mum's business used to take repeated hits - diesel siphoned out every night, gearboxes dropped out of Bedford TKs (remember those?!), anything not welded down got stolen (from supposedly secure compound.) This isn't bigotry, it's fact. Mum got to know all the police officers personally, she saw them so frequently about it all!
Fwiw, a friend's mum was born a Romany and was the loveliest, sweetest person. Btw, friend's family weren't thieves...!
		
Click to expand...

 Im sure most arnt Romany....  just  people or there recent forbares who have chosen a alternative lifestyle  which puts up two fingers to the rest of society........hence the saying..***** ***** do as you likey.......


----------



## horses13 (10 June 2010)

wildwest said:



			or heres a novel idea.............
maybe they just left early as it was pissing down with rain
		
Click to expand...

Just what i was about to say. 
When it rains there it realy rains and people leave.
 There was a peaceful demonstration on Sunday where a great deal was sorted out - supported by local people!!!!
http://www.travellerstimes.org.uk/l...86d32f&n=7115a31e-a4b3-46f8-9ee7-7696fca34a34
This has been edited a great deal. I have a photo of the Vhief of Police taking down a sign that the police agreed should not have been up.
http://www.travellerstimes.org.uk/website/Home.htm
Just because i like this
http://www.travellerstimes.org.uk/videolist.aspx?c=73e6ef08-2881-4865-9f5b-6a3ee39e0787

P.S. I understand both sides of the argument but i find things out first hand  - not hearsay.

Good and bad in all.


----------



## horses13 (10 June 2010)

It was the the Random Vanner video i was trying to show on above


----------



## Bella3puff (10 June 2010)

More on the pooing.....

my daughter went to a school for a short time that had a lot of traveller at and she would come back most day and say she would not go to the toilet cus they poo in the sink!!!! why poo in a sink when there is a toilet in the same room?  they would also poo on the playing field!!!  i moved school after one term cus could not cope with it.


----------



## LazyS (13 June 2010)

With regard to the Wickham Horse Fair, one bit of good news -

"Good News!
3 x stolen Ifor Williams HB505R horse trailers recovered at the Wickham Horse Fair. What assisted this was numbers being taken. Please make sure that you record all numbers or individual marks on property. Take photos of it! It makes it easier to identify. You might think you look daft taking a picture of a chainsaw or hedge trimmer, but it does help to identify stuff!"

I joined the countrywatch scheme in Hampshire. I regularly get text message updates on 'travellers' movements - which actually worries me at times as I am 14 miles from my yard when I am at work all day - sometimes think I would rather not know! Then once a week or so there is an update on the 'week's happenings!' In the past I have had electric fencing equipment stolen (should not have moved it to the middle of the field!) and a friend had her trailer stolen. This has resulted in us painting postcodes on the roofs of horse trailers and taking photos of them. They are also now locked in a barn out of sight and out of temptations way. It never ceases to amaze me how many people leave their trailers in full view of roads - the thieves do seem to 'favour' the Ifor Williams (I don't have one of these for this reason). When it is Wickham Fair time we are all extra vigilant, but pleased to note that they don't seem to have ventured our way for a couple of years now - huge sigh of relief. But I know they are 'mucky' people as there is a 'camp' close to our home, their dogs are often wandering loose scavenging in bins, they nick the railings on the footpath across the by-pass (my OH has caught them doing it!) and the site itself looks a real blot on the landscape especially viewed from the by-pass above - amidst otherwise beautiful countryside! And is it my imagination or do they seem to be 'plumbed-in' to the electricity pylon running through the site!!??  
 I was talking to someone recently who said they had been out walking and saw a man 'bob down' as she approached and she was horrified to see that he had been 'taking a dump!' as she put it and then she came across the caravans and the rest of them. Yuk.


----------



## pastie2 (13 June 2010)

There was a small mare left and abandoned on Fair Hill with a broken pelvis, she was left to suffer until someone got in touch with the vets, and she was put down. There were 300 cases of cruelty reported. Please those that think that this Fair should go on, think again.


----------



## Cliqmo (13 June 2010)

Magicmillbrook said:



			complete with soft embossed toilet roll - why is this?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to keep the poo theme going but whatever would possess you to get close enough to look at the _type_ of toilet roll they used??


----------



## 3DE (14 June 2010)

It's not polite to talk about poo


----------



## stencilface (14 June 2010)

Inky_and_Sunny said:



			It's not polite to talk about poo 

Click to expand...

Really?! Most of my jokes are poo based.......


----------



## Bessieboo (14 June 2010)

I have to say I am sat here reading all about poo and laughing till I almost cry.

I dont know maybe its just me but there is something about the word that makes me laugh.

However got to say that I find the thought of it being anywhere but in a toilet and nicely flushed away disgusting.  I mean when my hubby took me on holiday to Greece I was sincerely mortified to find that I had to put my toilet paper in a basket and not down the loo.  I was so truly shocked by this that I would not eat anything, other than food I prepared for myself, for the first week until I got over the shock!  Maybe I am just analy-retentive! (sorry for spelling).


----------



## EAST KENT (30 June 2010)

Can we stop the nursery babble and call it what it is please? When people talk about "poo picking" with regard to removing horse droppings..my teeth itch.


----------



## trundle (30 June 2010)

East Kent, if you are trying to avoid "nursery words", you might prefer to use the correct term "faeces", rather than the ultra-coy "droppings". Lots of things drop off my horse, including poo, sweat, hair and occasionally me.


----------



## DragonSlayer (30 June 2010)

EAST KENT said:



			Can we stop the nursery babble and call it what it is please? When people talk about "poo picking" with regard to removing horse droppings..my teeth itch.
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather I say to my 12 year old son it's time to 'sh*t-pick' instead......?

No, sorry.....poo-picking remains. It's easier to say anyway than anything else!


----------



## EAST KENT (30 June 2010)

Yup,that`ll be fine Trundle!! Poo is a word used with babies by mothers to babies..so yes FAECES


----------



## R2R (30 June 2010)

How about just plain S H I T?


----------



## rosie fronfelen (30 June 2010)

or muck, as in muck heap, better than **** heap or poo heap!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (30 June 2010)

R2R said:



			How about just plain S H I T?
		
Click to expand...

Awesome!


----------



## Megan_T (30 June 2010)

trundle said:



			East Kent, if you are trying to avoid "nursery words", you might prefer to use the correct term "faeces", rather than the ultra-coy "droppings". Lots of things drop off my horse, including poo, sweat, hair and occasionally me.
		
Click to expand...


This cracked me up 

I don't think we can really refer to it as S H I T can we? It's been "poo" for sometime - let's stick with that.

I'm now giggling at how this thread made it to this point, lol.


----------



## perfect11s (30 June 2010)

how about dung, cra p, horse eggs, paddock fudge .........


----------



## betti (16 July 2010)

Ive been reading everyones posts over the last few days as im new to this and this is my first post,i am disgusted to call myself a horsey person,Appleby fair has been a tradition for years and not all,as you put are 'nasty pikes' many look after their horses and families better than alot of us and are polite and charming and do not pee up walls. Believe me this isnt the only issue that has got my back up, what a bitchy lot you lot are!!!!!!!


----------



## pastie2 (16 July 2010)

betti said:



			Ive been reading everyones posts over the last few days as im new to this and this is my first post,i am disgusted to call myself a horsey person,Appleby fair has been a tradition for years and not all,as you put are 'nasty pikes' many look after their horses and families better than alot of us and are polite and charming and do not pee up walls. Believe me this isnt the only issue that has got my back up, what a bitchy lot you lot are!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Hello and welcome betti, for a first post that is quite a statement!!!!


----------



## Holly Hocks (16 July 2010)

I'm not far from this part of the world and I agree totally with everything that Pastie2 put on this post.  I don't know many people who wouldn't agree, apart from those that haven't actually either been, or had something nicked or damaged.  I am sick of people saying what good horse people they are.....I have followed them on their way there, dragging their poor geriatric lame horses behind them....


----------



## Izzwizz (16 July 2010)

Im afraid dear Betti that the "people" my OH dealt with were indeed nasty - no other word for it.  Very formidable characters and not to be messed with.  He had to check most nights on his way from work that he wasnt being followed home - not a nice way to spend your working day when all you are doing is your job properly.


----------



## pastie2 (16 July 2010)

Izzwizz said:



			Im afraid dear Betti that the "people" my OH dealt with were indeed nasty - no other word for it.  Very formidable characters and not to be messed with.  He had to check most nights on his way from work that he wasnt being followed home - not a nice way to spend your working day when all you are doing is your job properly.
		
Click to expand...

What did your OH do Izzwizz?


----------



## Trinity Fox (16 July 2010)

Bit late posting about this but poster telling us it isnt all that bad after going myself many times it is that bad really we saw several yearlings being flashed this year horses being kicked pulled by face etc,
Also saw people carrying caged cocks which were going to be used for cockfighting.

I also watched a programme only the other day about rspca pulling dead and half alive dogs out of cars lamping dogs lurchers and the like, horse being kicked in the ribs to get up when they had fallen over on road.

Injured horses having to be dragged to the vet .

And i wont comment on the toilet situation because that would be just sh$t.

So yes i guess we are just being oh so bitchy that is just so insensitive of sorry for that.


----------



## DanielleAngel (17 July 2010)

:/
It is bad, but it wasn't as bad as some places i've been too.
I made a few friends when I went, obviously not great chums, but they were easy to talk to none the less, and quite helpful.
No, no they arn't great horse people, because the *****'s have taken over from the actual purpose of the fair.

There is abuse and there are...distasteful people.
But, I would still like to go next year. Just because I didn't get to see much of it last time.

*sits on fence and stays silent*


----------



## Holly Hocks (17 July 2010)

DanielleAngel said:



			:/
It is bad, but it wasn't as bad as some places i've been too.
I made a few friends when I went, obviously not great chums, but they were easy to talk to none the less, and quite helpful.
No, no they arn't great horse people, because the *****'s have taken over from the actual purpose of the fair.

There is abuse and there are...distasteful people.
But, I would still like to go next year. Just because I didn't get to see much of it last time.

*sits on fence and stays silent*
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem - the visitors to the fair only actually see the public event - not what precedes or follows it.  When you see the travellers on their way to the event, pulling 12hh, underweight, lame, knackered ponies behind their caravans, that's when you see the reality.  When they park at the side of the roads and then leave their mess behind.  It's a shame for the genuine ones, those who really do go to trade in horses and who do care for their horses, but unfortunately there appear to be more of those that don't care, than those who do care.


----------



## cdb (18 July 2010)

Been to Appleby only once and was horrified by the way  the horses were treated


----------



## jillygem (18 July 2010)

Never been to Appleby and cant say i am going to be rushing there any time soon!


----------



## Izzwizz (20 July 2010)

pastie2 said:



			What did your OH do Izzwizz?
		
Click to expand...

He worked for a Ford garage.  You can imagine, people coming in trying to get repairs done under warranty which were not genuine, motability claims and wanting everything for nothing.  Use of red diesel and blatantly lieing about using it.  Being turned away for whatever reason didnt go down well and the "customer" quite often not happy!  Sinister at times.  Was glad when he left that job and turned into an orange Knight of The Road, rescuing appreciative customers.


----------



## pip6 (20 July 2010)

can only speak from personal experience, when a site was set up near us. fly tipping went through the roof, being dumped on bridleways, horses in poor state dumped in field they had no authority to enter (was chained & padlocked, they broke that), then horses abandoned, illegal motorbikes in forestry commision woods used to burgle horses (quick get away), car nicked, used in job & burnt (before this was spotted in site but police refused to enter), gates broken to gain access to farm (broke every gate over 1 miles worth of fields to gain back access to yard), nicked flatbed & showjumps (not visible from road).....

yes i am very predjudiced! once bitten twice shy!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (21 July 2010)

Appleby should be banned, once and for all-


----------



## V1NN (21 July 2010)

''Paddock fudge.'' LOL thats just gross


----------



## pastie2 (21 July 2010)

Izzwizz said:



			He worked for a Ford garage.  You can imagine, people coming in trying to get repairs done under warranty which were not genuine, motability claims and wanting everything for nothing.  Use of red diesel and blatantly lieing about using it.  Being turned away for whatever reason didnt go down well and the "customer" quite often not happy!  Sinister at times.  Was glad when he left that job and turned into an orange Knight of The Road, rescuing appreciative customers.
		
Click to expand...

Ohhhh, I love those orange knights, one rescued me on the M6 once, grateful, I could have married him!!!


----------



## Cedars (21 July 2010)

Havent been to appleby, have been to a similar fair though. 

My view on it is that there are alot of nasty b*stards who abuse their horses, abuse the local community, abuse the countryside, steal, vandalise, etc etc etc. These people overshadow a small population of people who are EXTREMELY good horsepeople, and who respect the communities that they enter. 

Our local WHW rescue guy told me last time he came for our checkup, that he was off to visit some local gypsy people. Who have WHW horses. He told me that they are SO pleased when this particular family apply for a horse from WHW because they are immaculately well looked after. He said that sure, it wasn't the way many people would do it - the youngest son, aged 14, breaks in all the horses in a big field with no hat on, and he never goes to school - but that the horses are happy.

Just a shame there are so many w*nkers that ruin the reputation of the community for such a small number.

Prepares to be jumped on.

xxxx


----------



## brighteyes (22 July 2010)

flamehead said:



			Havent been to appleby, have been to a similar fair though. 

My view on it is that there are alot of nasty b*stards who abuse their horses, abuse the local community, abuse the countryside, steal, vandalise, etc etc etc. These people overshadow a small population of people who are EXTREMELY good horsepeople, and who respect the communities that they enter. 

Our local WHW rescue guy told me last time he came for our checkup, that he was off to visit some local gypsy people. Who have WHW horses. He told me that they are SO pleased when this particular family apply for a horse from WHW because they are immaculately well looked after. He said that sure, it wasn't the way many people would do it - the youngest son, aged 14, breaks in all the horses in a big field with no hat on, and he never goes to school - but that the horses are happy.

Just a shame there are so many w*nkers that ruin the reputation of the community for such a small number.

Prepares to be jumped on.

xxxx
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to say I'm really glad to hear it and quite prepared to believe it.


----------

